# Eyebrows



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

I wanted to know if anyone knows where can get a pair of eyebrow covers for my sentra, Thanks


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Lowes or wall mart carry's electrical tape...pick out the color of your choice and have at it...







my friend used it on his g20. you coulndt tell untill you got up close but none the less its ghetto. or try www.liuspeedtuning.com he will hook you up


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks ill try one of those options :fluffy:


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

I just painted mine on when I painted the car. They hold better if you laquer the whole light. It will also make the light look new again!


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

i tried the link u gave me and i found no eyebrows.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

sry i thought liu had some on there but i was wrong its only the b14 dont worry ill look for you right now

you could go tsuru but its been 30 min and still no brows.. http://mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3331


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks a lot for the help... let me know when u find some thing :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

94 LE pusher said:


> I wanted to know if anyone knows where can get a pair of eyebrow covers for my sentra, Thanks



What i've read somewhere on this forum is that the bmw e36 eyebrows would fit. but i havent tried it so i dont know. just a few pics if found


----------

